# Should I upgrade/switch?



## lax4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

I recently got into the sport, got a CSS Encore, which is now owned by Horton. The outdoor review guy gave it a very positive review, no shock, decent speed, quiet, etc. However, I only intend to do target shooting, so my question is do I need to change up my gear? something like a hoyt or better target type bow? I am a neophyte and there are no shops other than BPS about 30 miles away, so trying stuff out, especially in the target arena is very hard to do for me. Thanks. Oh, and if I did sell, what do you think I could get for it? Retail is around $600 new, but this is about 3 years old.


----------

